# More pics :)



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Got this guy yesterday, and i took under consideration, he is plump in a tank with hardly any liverock, which made me come to the conclusion he is eating prepared foods, and i was right, he has taken to frozen food w/o a problem or hesitation! and baby feather dusters i found in the tank also, and some mushrooms frags...


































hope you liked them!

-MP


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

AWESOME! i love mandarin gobies. they are so pretty. im very suprised however that you got it to eat prepared foods! nice job! what type/brand food are you giving him?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, thats a beauty!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> AWESOME! i love mandarin gobies. they are so pretty. im very suprised however that you got it to eat prepared foods! nice job! what type/brand food are you giving him?


 
The petsmart brand frozen foods, of mysis and brine thus far, i also have san francisco plankton thing going to try tomorrow. Yea i am surprised but really thought it out when i was picking him out and added everything up to how he could be in such a plump condition ya know?

Thanx for comments, he is very nice, now can't wait to upgrade as too many zoo's i want and shrooms just 10g isn't enough..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i took this shot tonite under atnics, so wish camera would so how he really looks, he like florses under the atnics:


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

mine started to eat prepared foods, shame i had to give away... it was a beaut


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Cute! I want one hehe


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I got a feather duster, green! today, from fellow reefer hopefully can nurture him back to health..


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Nice.

A mandarin would be one of the first SW fish I'd get. Not for a couple of years though.

Very nice, hope the best for the feather duster.

C


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i got a feather duster the other day at walmart....it was just a couple bucks....they work really well too....but why did you put one in you tank? is there dust in there?  



LOL JK


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Awww... I wish I could find a Mandarin Dragonet that would eat prepared foods! They're so beautiful!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yup yup where u been malawi?? lol u got pics of ur mushrooms and zoanthids to show?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I've been working _a lot_ lately, and just haven't found a lot of time for FF... I've gotta start coming around more though... been missing so much! LOL Yeah, I have some pictures I need to get uploaded to Photobucket and post. Maybe later today...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanx, got some zoo's that are begining to open, so far i have four i got yesterday, orange ones opened, only two polyps on the purple and pink have opened but not in position i can get camera in..but are so sweet lookin! 

Here's some more pics, also is my feather duster two in one cone?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o and in that 2nd pic from the bottem, can anyone identify what the heck that white thing with little clear things coming out of it is? It's slightly to the right above the orange zoo's..


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

im not sure, never looked it up, harmless

may be a sponge of some sort, normal


----------

